# Choosing a Toilet



## 00naomi00 (Feb 12, 2017)

We are remodeling the bathroom and would like to replace our toilet with one that is comfort height, since both me and my husband are quite tall.  Here are the two that I have narrowed down.  Which is the better purchase?  Thank you! 

https://www.amazon.com/3810-0-Elong...004QZIZO8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/MS604114CEFG...d-Sanagloss/dp/B001BYS5RE/?tag=toiletguide-20


----------



## kok328 (Feb 12, 2017)

Both are very good options with the first one stating comfort height.
I assume this would refer to ADA height requirements.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2017)

I have heard nothing but good about the Toto.
Check out the reviews of both.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that comfort height refers to 16", so any toilet that meets that height req. would qualify as comfort height whether they advertise it as a feature or not. I have Kohler toilets and have not had any major issues with them. But I understand that Toto toilets rate highly too. (and it's more fun to say )


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 12, 2017)

Both are "rite-height" models and will meet ADA requirements.

KOHLER offers a myriad of options;http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/K-3810_spec.pdf


----------



## frodo (Feb 12, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Both are "rite-height" models and will meet ADA requirements.
> 
> The TOTO is about 1" taller than the KOLHER, so keep that in mind if your design includes a counter or shelf above the fixture.
> 
> KOHLER offers a myriad of options;http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/K-3810_spec.pdf



 no difference in height,  both 16.5  floor to rim 
toto is 28 3/8 top of tank  kohler is 28 3/16    

 Toto is made in japan  and Kohler is made in America
  I know which one I would choose






ToTo specs
WaterSense approved high efficiency (1.28 Gpf / 4.8 Lpf) toilet
Universal height for maximum comfort: 16-1/8-Inch rim height, seat height 17-1/4-Inch, tank width 16-9/16-Inch, tank height 28-3/8-Inch
Double Cyclone flushing technology, Elongated bowl
Powerful, quiet flush every time
SanaGloss: Super smooth, ion barrier glazing cleans your toilet bowl with every flush


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 12, 2017)

You're correct. I read the 1st dim. as height.


----------



## billshack (Feb 13, 2017)

every plumber including myself has toto.


----------



## frodo (Feb 13, 2017)

billshack said:


> every plumber including myself has toto.



, dont speak for me,  this plumber has kohler,  American made


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 13, 2017)

We decided to go with the ToTo....since that is what the other two bathrooms in our house currently have.  I hope it was the right choice.


----------

